# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  GPS Κινητού

## monoxromos

Γεια σας
Θα ήθελα ένα πρόγραμμα για το κινητό μου samsung s5 που να μου βρίσκει μποτιλιάρισμα και να μου δίνει εναλλακτική διαδρομή αλλά με φωνητική οδηγία γιατί δεν είναι σωστό κατά την οδήγηση να κοιτάζω το κινητό.
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## sdoros

Την εφαρμογή google maps την έχεις δοκιμάσει ;

Έχει ρύθμιση να σου δείχνει την κίνηση .

Αλλιώς Genius Maps με κάποια χρέωση .

----------


## monoxromos

Εχει δοκιμαστική εφαρμογή το Genius;

----------


## sdoros

Για 7 ημέρες

----------


## monoxromos

ισως δεν το ξέρω αλλά μου φάνηκε πολύ πιο δύσχρηστο από το google. Αν υπάρχει, θα ήθελα κάτι που να λειτουργεί με φωνητικές οδηγίες δηλαδή και να δίνω φωνητικές εντολές και να ακούω φωνητικές οδηγίες, αν γίνεται αυτό...

----------


## tasefr

Δοκίμασε το Waze είναι ελεύθερο και  σε πληροφορεί για την κίνηση. Έχει τύχει ίδια διαδρομή να με πάει από αλλού γιατί είδε κίνηση μπροστά. Σημείωσε ότι έχω δοκιμάσει πολλά. 



> ισως δεν το ξέρω αλλά μου φάνηκε πολύ πιο δύσχρηστο από το google. Αν υπάρχει, θα ήθελα κάτι που να λειτουργεί με φωνητικές οδηγίες δηλαδή και να δίνω φωνητικές εντολές και να ακούω φωνητικές οδηγίες, αν γίνεται αυτό...



Στάλθηκε από το Mi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## monoxromos

Το κατέβασα αλλά δεν ξέρω αν είναι ευκολοχρηστο.
Θα το δοκιμάσω σε πραγματικές συνθήκες οδήγησης να δω.
Όμως κάπου διάβασα οτι υπάρχει κάτι ανάλογο που σε ειδοποιεί  π.χ. "σε 200 μέτρα στρίψε αριστερά στην οδό Συγγρού...."
Το  έχεις υπόψη σου;
Ευχαριστω πολύ

----------


## Ste7ios

Ίσως κάτι τέτοιο που θες όπως το θες ίσως το δίνει η MLS με το talk & drive αλλά δεν ξέρω με πόση επιτυχία...

https://www.mlsinnovation.com/gr/destinators.html


Από λογισμικά πλοήγησης υπάρχουν που σου δίνουν φωνητικές οδηγίες υπάρχουν μπόλικα στο google play. Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει κάποιο που δεν το κάνει. TomTom, Sygic, είναι απο τα πιο γνωστά και φυσικά όσα αναφέρθηκαν ήδη από τα free.

Τελείως απλά στη χρήση δεν γίνεται να είναι καθώς υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που πρέπει να διαχειριστείς.

----------


## monoxromos

Χωρίς να κάνω κατάχρηση, μπορείς να με ενημερώσεις έχω το samsung galaxy j5 (2017). Υπάρχει κάποια λειτουργία όταν ταξιδεύω και το έχω στην βάση του να μην το  αγγίζω αλλά να λέω κάποια λέξη ελληνικά ή αγγλικά και να ανοίγει σε ανοιχτή ακρόαση μόνο του;
Και πάλι σε ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια σου.

----------


## leosedf

WAZE και google maps. to WAZE είναι της google επίσης αλλά χρησιμοποιείται πολύ.

----------


## monoxromos

Το WAZE έχει λειτουργία φωνητικής απάντησης σε τηλεφωνική κλήση;

----------


## Ste7ios

Από όσο γνωρίζω δεν υπάρχει λογισμικό που να υποστηρίζει την ελληνική γλώσσα όπως τα Google Assistant, Bixby κλπ. Η αγορά μας είναι ασήμαντη...

Φωνητικό έλεγχο στα ελληνικά θα βρεις σε συσκευές GPS όπως την παραπάνω που ανέφερα, και σε κάποιες TomTom Go.

----------


## Ste7ios

> Το WAZE έχει λειτουργία φωνητικής απάντησης σε τηλεφωνική κλήση;



Αυτό είναι άσχετο με το λογικό πλοήγησης. Είναι θέμα κινητού και λειτουργικού.

----------


## monoxromos

Δηλαδή υπάρχει στα αγγλικά να  εκφωνείς την λέξη answer;

----------


## Ste7ios

Και πολλά περισσότερα...

https://support.google.com/accessibi.../6151854?hl=en
https://support.google.com/accessibi.../6151848?hl=en
https://support.google.com/websearch...DAndroid&hl=en
https://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/5021...samsung-phone/

Αν η προφορά σου όμως δεν είναι σωστή τα αποτελέσματα θα είναι τουλάχιστον απογοητευτικά...

----------


## monoxromos

Καλησπέρα ρώτησα απευθείας και την αντιπροσωπεία της samsung και μου είπαν ότι το μοντέλο αυτό δεν έχει τετοια επιλογή εκτός μου είπαν αν  βρω και κατεβάσω από το playstore κάποια εφαρμογή αλλά δεν ήξεραν ποια.

----------


## nepomuk

Σε ενα smartphone με ενδιαφερει ιδιαιτερα η πλοηγηση - το gps  δηλ , το προγραμμα , οι ενημερωμενοι χαρτες  κτλπ και βεβαια η
γρηγορη αποκριση της συσκευης και η ευαισθησια. 
Εσχατως εχουμε καποια μοντελα  κυριως  με το snapdragon 845 και το νεωτερο 855 και συσκευες οπως  xiaomi  mi 8 , 9 κτλπ που υποστηριζουν
το Ευρωπαικο "gps"  galileo ,το οποιο πλησιαζει στην πληρη αναπτυξη του και προσφερει πολυ μεγαλυτερη ακριβεια.

Εχει κανεις  εμπειρια χρησης  του συστηματος πλοηγησης  απο τα πλεον συγχρονα σμαρτ  με galileo ; 
Απο ακριβεια , ταχυτητητα , σημα  σε  δυσκολα  σημεια   πχ   πολυ στενα δρομακια  κτλπ  ;
Τιθεται θεμα προγραμματος πλοηγησης να υποστηριζει και galileo;  πχ συνηθως χρησιμοποιω  offLine μια "σπασμενη" εκδοση 
του iGo NextGen . Θα δω μεγαλη διαφορα σε σχεση με ενα περσινο πχ  Huawei -Honor Play (  kirin 970)  που δεν υποστηριζει
Galileo ;

----------


## aktis

Πρακτικά,  με to Galileo από τα 5 με 10 μέτρα ακρίβεια που είχες πριν , τώρα φτάνεις το 0,5 με 1 μέτρο . 
Σε ένα demo που είχα δεί σε ένα σταθμό τραίνου καταλάβαινε το τραίνο σε ποια αποβάθρα ήταν .
Δεν έχω προσωπική αντίληψη όμως ... η συγκεκριμένη  δυνατότητα είναι στα must του επόμενου κινητού μου ...

----------


## 1970 βαγγελης

Καλημέρα παιδιά.Θέλω να κάνω στο κτηματολόγιο μια δήλωση για ένα αγρόκτημα και μου ήπαν ότι υπάρχει μια εφαρμογή που μπορώ να κάνω τοπογραφικό με σιντεταγμένες όταν είμαι στον τόπο του κτήματος . Ξέρη κανής κάτι.Σας ευχαριστώ πολλή.

----------


## stdio

ΕΓΣΑ 87 το εγκαθιστας και επιλεγεις μετατροπη σε ΕΓΣΑ87

----------


## nepomuk

> Καλημέρα παιδιά.Θέλω να κάνω στο κτηματολόγιο μια δήλωση για ένα αγρόκτημα και μου ήπαν ότι υπάρχει μια εφαρμογή που μπορώ να κάνω τοπογραφικό με σιντεταγμένες όταν είμαι στον τόπο του κτήματος . Ξέρη κανής κάτι.Σας ευχαριστώ πολλή.





Δεν ειμαι ειδημων στα smartphones ,ποσο μαλλον τοπογραφος .....   
Πιθανολογικα : με ενα σμαρτ και ενα προγραμμα πλοηγησης free πχ το here maps ,κατεβαζεις τον πιο φρεσκο χαρτη
και οντας στο αγροτεμαχιο το πας   περιμετρικα και σημειωνεις τις  συντεταγμενες αρκετων σημειων που το περιβαλλουν.
Αυτο  νομιζω αρκει σε πρωτη φαση για τη δηλωση στο κτηματολογιο . Αν υπαρχει ειδικη εφαρμογη , δεν εχω ιδεα.
Σε αυτο το σημειο απτεται και το ερωτημα μου για  σμαρτ  με  Γαλιλαιο που προσφερει πολυ μεγαλυτερη ακριβεια  απο το gps και glonass.
Αυτο που ειδα σημερα ειναι οτι σμαρτ  με  snapdragon 632,636  οπως  τα μοντελα 2019  motorola  (Lenovo ) moto g7 , plus  υποστηριζουν galileo 
και κοστιζουν 250 - 310  ευρω  ,αν οχι σημερα, κυκλοφορουν σε λιγες μερες  κτλπ  ...
Εχω ζητησει τη  βοηθεια ειδημονων να μας  κατοτοπισουν πως  εχει το θεμα  με το Ευρωπαικο Gps (Galileo) και τα σμαρτ.
Τα specs των κινητων τα λαμβανω  απο  gsmarena  που το θεωρω αξιοπιστο.
Κατα τα  φαινομενα στην ακριβεια και ταχυτητα του gps δεν δινουν τοση σημασια  οι χρηστες σμαρτ, οπως αλλα  χαρακτηριστικα πχ η φωτοκαμερα,
οποτε η πληροφορια βγαινει δυσκολα.

----------


## 1970 βαγγελης

Μου λένε πας στις 4 γωνίες του κτήματος και πέρνης  τις σιντεταγμένες αλλά πως τις αποτυπώνεις? Γι αυτό λέω μήπως υπάρχη  ειδική εφαρμογή.

----------


## nepomuk

Οχι μονο στις 4 γωνιες γιατι το αγροτεμαχιο μπορει να ειναι ακανονιστο πολυγωνο.
Τεσπα  που κολησες ; Τις συντεταγμενες καθε σημειου τις σημειωνεις σε ενα  χαρτι ,οπως τις βλεπεις  απο το smartphone.
Φτιαχνεις και ενα προχειρο σχεδιαγραμμα  και αυτα τα  στοιχεια υποβαλλεις στην αιτηση στο κτηματολογιο.
Στην περιπτωση δε που προμηθευτεις κινητο με Γαλιλαιο , η αποκλιση θα ειναι ελαχιστη.
Αν το ιδιο πραξουν και οι ομορες ιδιοκτησιες  ,ιδου η ακριβης κτηματογραφηση  , γεωγραφικα τουλαχιστον.

----------


## γάτος

> Καλημέρα παιδιά.Θέλω να κάνω στο κτηματολόγιο μια δήλωση για ένα αγρόκτημα και μου ήπαν ότι υπάρχει μια εφαρμογή που μπορώ να κάνω τοπογραφικό με σιντεταγμένες όταν είμαι στον τόπο του κτήματος . Ξέρη κανής κάτι.Σας ευχαριστώ πολλή.



Έχεις δοκιμάσει αυτό;

----------


## radiofonias

> Καλημέρα παιδιά.Θέλω να κάνω στο κτηματολόγιο μια δήλωση για ένα αγρόκτημα και μου ήπαν ότι υπάρχει μια εφαρμογή που μπορώ να κάνω τοπογραφικό με σιντεταγμένες όταν είμαι στον τόπο του κτήματος . Ξέρη κανής κάτι.Σας ευχαριστώ πολλή.



Κατεβάζεις την δωρεάν εφαρμογή ΕΓΣΑ87 στο κινητό. Πηγαίνεις και στέκεσαι στις όποιες κορυφές του ακινήτου σου και πατάς το πλήκτρο προβολή σε ΕΓΣΑ (6ψηφιο το Χ και επταψηφιο το Ψ). Εδώ αν το ακίνητο εχει κλήση (ανηφορες κατηφόρες δέντρα κτλ σε καθε κορυφή θα πατάς το πλήκτρο έναρξη ακριβούς προσδιορισμού και θα περιμένεις τουλάχιστον 30 μετρήσεις, ένα λεπτό θα πάρει μόνο.
Σχεδιάζεις ένα κροκί (πρόχειρο τοπογραφικό) και γράφεις με στυλό το χ και ψ της κάθε κορυφής.
Έπειτα γυρνάς στο σπίτι γραφείο μπάινεις στο site της εκχα (π.χ. googlare EKXA δασική ανάρτηση) και απο την γραμμή εργαλείων επιλέγεις σχεδίαση πολυγώνου με συντεταγμένες.Αφού σχεδιάσεις το πολύγωνο ελέγχεις το εμβαδό και αν είσαι σύμφωνος εκτυπώνεις απόσπασμα και πας στο κτηματολογικό γραφείο μαζί με φωτοτυπία συμβολαίου, πιστοποιητικό μεταγραφής τίτλου, ταυτότητας και αποδεικτικό ΑΦΜ.

Αν υπάρχει διαφορά στα τετραγωνικά που αναγράφει το συμβόλαιο απο αυτό που μέτρησες το τσιμπάς λίγο με το χέρι ώστε οι συντεταγμένες που εκτυπώνωνται στο απόσπασμα να αντιστοιχούν στα τετραγωνικά συμβολαίου κληρονομιάς κτλ.

----------

1970 βαγγελης (05-04-19), 

Gaou (05-04-19)

----------


## 1970 βαγγελης

Την κατέβασα την εφαρμογή .Με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα πάω στο κτήμα και θα ακολουθήσω τις οδηγίες σου .Εύκολο το βλέπω.Σας ευχαριστώ πολλή.

----------


## radiofonias

Αν εχεις χρονο κανε μια δοκιμη σε ανοιχτό χωρο αυλή κτλ να εξοικιωθείς με την εφαρμογή.
Σε γενικές γραμμές είναι πολύ καλή.

----------

1970 βαγγελης (05-04-19)

----------


## atsio

*nepomuk* το να υποστηρίζει το smartphone Galileo δεν  συνεπάγεται ότι έχει και την ακρίβεια του dual frequency που προσφέρουν  το GPS (L1 και L5) και Galileo (E1 και E5a). Προς το παρόν μόνο  smartphone με τον snapdragon 855 ή με broadcom BCM47755  προσφέρουν αυτήν την δυνατότητα (από αυτά που γνωρίζω) και πάλι όμως  εξαρτάται από το λογισμικό του κάθε κατασκευαστή του smartphone (εάν  εκμεταλλεύεται τις δυνατότητες του snapdragon η broadcom)

----------

nepomuk (06-04-19)

----------


## aktis

Σωστά , όπως λεει και η wikipedia  ... 

As of early 2019, the only dual-frequency GNSS (tracks more than one  radio signal from each satellite, E1 and E5a frequenciesβfor Galileo) on  Android devices are Xiaomi Mi 8 and Xiaomi Mi Mix 3 (based on GPSTest  app). Android support for dual frequency GNSS is therefore questioned.[132][133]

Μια δοκιμή με το gpstest θα μας πεισει !

----------

nepomuk (06-04-19)

----------


## nepomuk

Παιδια ευχαριστω ,αν καταλαβα καλα πρεπει να περιμενουμε το android 10 και xiaomi mi 10 για πληρη Γαλιλαιο.
Προς το παρον σκεφτομαι να  ενδωσω στο xiaomi mi 8 για πασχαλινο δωρο και θα αναφερω την εμπειρια χρησης.

----------


## atsio

Για να έχει το κινητό μεγάλη ακρίβεια στην κίνηση πρέπει να "μιλάει" συνεχώς με τους δορυφόρους, δηλαδή η μπαταρία τελειώνει στο άψε σβήσε. Προς το παρόν μόνο εξωτερικό bluetooth gps από ότι ξέρω σου δίνει αυτήν την δυνατότητα. Το έχω ψάξει αρκετά γιατί το χρειάζομαι με το άθλημα που ασχολούμαι, όπου είμαι συνεχώς σε ανοιχτό χώρο και δεν έχω τα κτίρια να παρεμποδίζουν. Προς το παρόν με τον snapdragon 835 (pixel 2 - android 9) είμαι ευχαριστημένος (δεν είναι και το τέλειο) σχετικά με τα παλιότερα MTK που χρησιμοποιούσα αλλά θα ήθελα να δοκιμάσω και εγώ το MI 8. Αλλά ακόμα βλέπω ότι υπάρχουν προβλήματα https://www.reddit.com/r/Xiaomi/comm..._gps_accuracy/

----------


## Ste7ios

https://www.usegalileo.eu/EN/inner.html#data=smartphone
https://www.gsa.europa.eu/newsroom/n...on-performance

----------

